# Jenkins jar lid?



## jskirk (Jul 4, 2012)

I didnt see anything in the redbook on this lid, an old pocelin lined  mason jar lid  Marked Jenkins on the top.  Anybody have any info ?  Thanks   Jay


----------



## jskirk (Jul 4, 2012)

pic


----------



## deenodean (Jul 4, 2012)

did you find it on a jar?


----------



## botlguy (Jul 4, 2012)

It's a WINNER Jay. Worth a LOT of money compared to most such jar lids. I've never seen or heard of one, that's how I know it's worth a bunch.


----------



## jskirk (Jul 4, 2012)

no I found this in a bunch of older mason and ball lids


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 5, 2012)

Vs a Ball, or an Atlas embossed zinc top [.50-$1 a piece], your lid may bring $5-$8.  Nice find.
 Paul


----------



## jskirk (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks, do you think they just made the lids or is there a jar that goes with this........Jay


----------



## botlguy (Jul 5, 2012)

I can only tell you what I would do. I do not believe there is a JENKINS jar. There was another odd ball lid embossed SANTA FE discovered some time back that caused a big stir in the Fruit Jar collecting world. There were a few found and they sold for about $25 each if my memory serves me correctly. 

 First, I would contact Greg Spurgeon and ask his opinion and do what he suggests. Or, I would put it up on eBay starting at $.99 and let it fly. The collectors of such items will tell you if it's good or not. I personally think it's worth at least $25 but I can't offer that like I normally do in order to put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## jskirk (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Jim, Thats what I will probably do, I need to spend some time listing a lot of the ACls I recently picked up also.  I will be sure to ask Greg if there is a jar that may go with this though?  Jay


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 15, 2012)

A recent ebay listing for a Jenkins lid finished at $14...a little higher than I would have thought.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item35be1b640f&item=230822732815&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=Yuw88fq2hJZ2ZTyeBRJ6iSpIpXs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

 Paul


----------

